# Bryan Cristante



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

Bryan Cristante è un centrocampista italiano, classe '95. Cresciuto nelle giovanili del Milan, con i rossoneri ha collezionato 5 presenze e una rete.
Il 1 Settembre 2014 passa dal Milan al Benfica per 6 milioni di euro.

Cristante ha appena debuttato con i portoghesi: l'allenatore Jorge Jesus gli ha concesso 20 minuti nella partita contro il Vitoria Setubal (finita 5-0 per il Benfica) e a fine partita ha commentato: "Mi ha fatto piacere vedere Cristante giocare. Ha talento e dovrà lottare per conquistarsi il posto da titolare".


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2014)

Vedremo se diventerà un De Rossi o un Baronio, solo il tempo lo dirà


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Cristante ha appena debuttato con i portoghesi: l'allenatore Jorge Jesus gli ha concesso 20 minuti nella partita contro il Vitoria Setubal (finita 5-0 per il Benfica) e a fine partita ha commentato: "Mi ha fatto piacere vedere Cristante giocare.Ha talento e *dovrà lottare per conquistarsi il posto da titolare*".



cosa che a lui non piace visto che anche qua doveva lottare per il posto e ha preferito sloggiare


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> cosa che a lui non piace visto che anche qua doveva lottare per il posto e ha preferito sloggiare



Esatto, a volte penso che i ragazzi del giorno d'oggi siano un tantino viziati, questo c'ha 19 anni e non accettava con grinta e spirito di lottare per un posto, sono certo che dando il massimoun pò di spazio se lo sarebbe ritagliato. 

Ha preferito andare a lottare per un posto in un campionato ridicolo, contento lui.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2014)

0 minuti in cempions ieri


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, a volte penso che i ragazzi del giorno d'oggi siano un tantino viziati, questo c'ha 19 anni e non accettava con grinta e spirito di lottare per un posto, sono certo che dando il massimoun pò di spazio se lo sarebbe ritagliato.
> 
> Ha preferito andare a lottare per un posto in un campionato ridicolo, contento lui.



Nel momento in cui davanti hai Poli, Muntari, Van Ginkel, Montolivo... non ci sono altre soluzioni.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui davanti hai Poli, Muntari, Van Ginkel, Montolivo... non ci sono altre soluzioni.



Ed ora sta facendo la riserva a chi? A Xavi? 

Un allenatore non lascia in panchina quelli forti per far giocare quelli scarsi, se Bryan faceva panchina a quei tizi li è evidente che per l'allenatore che lo vede ogni sacrosanto giorno gli è inferiore. Ad oggi era cosi.


----------



## aleslash (17 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un allenatore non lascia in panchina quelli forti per far giocare quelli scarsi



Ti ricordo che stai parlando del Milan, qua gioca Bonera e non rami perche il procurato del centrale italiano è lo stesso di Inzaghi


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2014)

ultima partita di campionato: non è stato convocato


----------



## DannySa (22 Settembre 2014)

Caro Bryan forse era meglio rimanersene al Milan ancora un po' eh?


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ultima partita di campionato: non è stato convocato



con saponara e essien perennemente rotti, e nell'attesa dell'inserimento di van ginkel, forse in queste prime partite un pò di minutaggio l'avrebbe strappato. 
bah, pazienza, inutile piangere sul latte versato, ormai è andata così.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2014)

Credo che sia stata più che altro una scelta di vita, un anno o più a Lisbona lontano da famiglia e amici, a vent'anni, sarà un'esperienza importante.


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Caro Bryan forse era meglio rimanersene al Milan ancora un po' eh?



Aveva già capito che col Muntari di turno non avrebbe mai e poi mai giocato.


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un allenatore non lascia in panchina quelli forti per *far giocare quelli scarsi*, se Bryan faceva panchina a quei tizi li è evidente che per l'allenatore che lo vede ogni sacrosanto giorno gli è inferiore. Ad oggi era cosi.



Come Bonera e Muntari? Ad oggi sembra che questo discorso non regga


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Come Bonera e Muntari? Ad oggi sembra che questo discorso non regga



Il mio discorso rimane, i fenomeni un allenatore non li tiene in panchina, Cristante ad oggi fa panchina pure a Lisbona, tanto per dirne una.


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il mio discorso rimane, i fenomeni un allenatore non li tiene in panchina, Cristante ad oggi fa panchina pure a Lisbona, tanto per dirne una.



Infatti non sto affatto dicendo che il ragazzo lo sia. Poi per carità, potrebbe essere un buon giocatore e fare panchina per mille motivi (ambientazione nel nuovo ambiente, gerarchie, ecc...). Io dico che secondo me il ragazzo qualcosa l'aveva capito


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2014)

Il ragazzo, come capita a tanti giovani al giorno d'oggi, non hanno il minimo di pazienza. Bryan avrebbe trovato spazio quest'anno, ne sono convinto, certo se pensava ad un posto da titolare ha fatto bene a cambiare aria. Certo ad oggi, fa panchina pure di la.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

pure questo, poi, riconoscenza zero...solo il tempo dirà se diventerà bravo bravo, ma ad oggi non ci abbiamo perso di sicuro


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> pure questo, poi, riconoscenza zero...solo il tempo dirà se diventerà bravo bravo, ma ad oggi non ci abbiamo perso di sicuro



A mio avviso guadagnato visto che abbiamo trovato i soldi per Bonaventura che pur non essendo un fenomeno si sta rivelando fin da subito un giocatore utile ed importante.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso guadagnato visto che abbiamo trovato i soldi per Bonaventura che pur non essendo un fenomeno si sta rivelando fin da subito un giocatore utile ed importante.



eheheh può essere, speriamo continui così..non dico niente per scaramanzia!

per quanto riguarda cristante, invece, non ha fatto niente per rimanere..vorrei ricordare che Elsha ha rifiutato un'offertona dalla Russia (ok è un campionato mediocre ma anche quello portoghese non scherza) dove sicuramente lo avrebbero trattato coi guanti di velluto, eppure è rimasto, per SUA scelta..a lui non posso fare altro che elogiarlo, perchè per tifo, riconoscenza, passione, è rimasto..a Cristante dico solo: ciao!


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> eheheh può essere, speriamo continui così..non dico niente per scaramanzia!
> 
> per quanto riguarda cristante, invece, non ha fatto niente per rimanere..vorrei ricordare che Elsha ha rifiutato un'offertona dalla Russia (ok è un campionato mediocre ma anche quello portoghese non scherza) dove sicuramente lo avrebbero trattato coi guanti di velluto, eppure è rimasto, per SUA scelta..a lui non posso fare altro che elogiarlo, perchè per tifo, riconoscenza, passione, è rimasto..a Cristante dico solo: ciao!



Oltretutto tiri in ballo un ragazzo, Stephan, che al primo anno giocava poco e aveva oggettive difficoltà. Egli stesso rifiutò il prestito ad Udine per rimanere ad allenarsi con il Milan, in attesa del suo turno, pur giocando poco. 

Bryan non lo so, non capisco, si crede già cosi forte? Io son uno di quelli che crede dovesse semplicemente avere pazienza, impegnarsi a fondo ogni giorno e piano piano il suo tempo sarebbe arrivato.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

15 minuti in 6 gare, non male come media.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> 15 minuti in 6 gare, non male come media.



Da quando l'hanno preso il Benfica ha disputato tre partite ufficiali.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Settembre 2014)

Non vogliono bruciarlo, si deve inserire, ambientare.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Settembre 2014)

In Portogallo portano ancora 7 giocatori in panchina. E, nell'ultima partita, lui non c'era.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Da quando l'hanno preso il Benfica ha disputato tre partite ufficiali.



Sicuro?
Beh, fatto sta che pure li si siede, o son tutti scemi o è lui che si sopravvaluta un attimino.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Sicuro?
> Beh, fatto sta che pure li si siede, o son tutti scemi o è lui che si sopravvaluta un attimino.



Anche in Portogallo si sono fermati per la sosta per le nazionali. 
Cristante, dopo aver fatto visite mediche ecc.., è tornato subito in Italia per giocare con l'Under 20 di Evani, e il 9 settembre scende in campo con la fascia di capitano contro la Polonia (1-3 per i polacchi) , avrebbe dovuto giocare anche il 3 con la Germania, ma stava appunto in Portogallo a perfezionare il suo trasferimento.
Rientra quindi in Portogallo, e probabilmente avrà fatto una seduta defaticante avendo giocato tutta la partita il giorno prima. Nonostante questo, con un solo allenamento con la squadra, Jesus se lo porta in panchina contro il Vitoria Sebutal (la gara dei famosi 15 minuti). 
Poi arriva la panchina con lo Zenit e la mancata convocazione con il Moreirense.
Si può dire che per ora ha fatto una sola settimana da giocatore del Benfica.


----------



## Frikez (1 Ottobre 2014)

Titolare in Champions


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Titolare in Champions



sostituito dopo 45' sul 2-0 per gli altri


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sostituito dopo 45' sul 2-0 per gli altri



Sostituzione per variazione tattica oppure perchè ha fatto un brutto primo tempo?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sostituzione per variazione tattica oppure perchè ha fatto un brutto primo tempo?



voto Gazzetta 4.5


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sostituzione per variazione tattica oppure perchè ha fatto un brutto primo tempo?



Palesemente impreparato e in difficoltà. Soprattutto ha sofferto per la velocità del gioco. Lentissimo.
Però la maggior responsabilità è di j. jesus che l'ha schierato, non era pronto e lo si sapeva. L'ha bruciato, ora per bryan si fa veramente dura.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Palesemente impreparato e in difficoltà. Soprattutto ha sofferto per la velocità del gioco. Lentissimo.
> Però la maggior responsabilità è di j. jesus che l'ha schierato, non era pronto e lo si sapeva. L'ha bruciato, ora per bryan si fa veramente dura.



Poi tutti a lamentarsi perchè con noi non giocava, gioca in Portogallo e racatta figuracce. Per certa gente erano scemi Allegri, Seedorf e pure Inzaghi. Il ragazzo ne deve mangiare di erba prima di raggiungere certi livelli, avrebbe potuto con pazienza aspettare il suo turno al Milan, invece è andato a fare figuracce in giro per il mondo. 

Gli auguro ogni bene, sia chiaro, ma rido quanto sento gente stupita che non giocasse.


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2014)

Ho visto la partita dell'U20 contro la Polonia di circa un mesetto fa e mi sembrava un pesce fuor d'acqua.
Giocatore ancora non pronto per giocare a certi livelli, forse era meglio partire piano e crescere in un ambiente più famigliare, bella figurina che si sta facendo.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi tutti a lamentarsi perchè con noi non giocava, gioca in Portogallo e racatta figuracce. Per certa gente erano scemi Allegri, Seedorf e pure Inzaghi. Il ragazzo ne deve mangiare di erba prima di raggiungere certi livelli, avrebbe potuto con pazienza aspettare il suo turno al Milan, invece è andato a fare figuracce in giro per il mondo.
> 
> Gli auguro ogni bene, sia chiaro, ma rido quanto sento gente stupita che non giocasse.



Nel calcio infatti non è sempre bene fare il passo più lungo della gamba. 

Quanti ragazzini frettolosi di arrivare nella società di Serie A si bruciano prima del tempo e si ritrovano in Eccellenza...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nel calcio infatti non è sempre bene fare il passo più lungo della gamba.
> 
> Quanti ragazzini frettolosi di arrivare nella società di Serie A si bruciano prima del tempo e si ritrovano in Eccellenza...



La colpa è di chi gli sta vicino. Famiglia in primis e poi anche il suo procuratore. A quell'età non sei in grado di fare scelte importanti in maniera autonoma. Quindi sarà stato sicuramente spinto dai genitori o dal procuratore.


----------



## numero 3 (2 Ottobre 2014)

Ma bastaaaaaa......Prendi un sacco di soldi per giocare a calcio vai in un paese civile in una squadra che domina da sempre il campionato e hai problemi di ambientamento???????
Bamboccioni. .se credi nel tuo lavoro nelle tue possibilità e sei un professionista devi accettare anche la gavetta...ghanesi bosniaci e brasiliani vanno a giocare ovunque è ora che anche i giovani italiani calciatori si adeguino...valigia sempre pronta e via..senza lamentele..sennò a lavorare!!


----------



## pennyhill (2 Ottobre 2014)

I passaggi di Cristante nella gara di ieri. Praticamente ha fatto il terzo centrale di difesa , e da lì non è riuscito ad uscire. Anche perché il Leverkusen ha giocato con un ritmo molto più elevato, attaccando subito il portatore di palla avversario, tipo l'Atletico. Si può dire che era il suo battesimo a certi livelli, e forse era meglio farlo partire dalla panchina.


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I passaggi di Cristante nella gara di ieri. Praticamente ha fatto il terzo centrale di difesa , e da lì non è riuscito ad uscire. Anche perché il Leverkusen ha giocato con un ritmo molto più elevato, attaccando subito il portatore di palla avversario, tipo l'Atletico. Si può dire che era il suo battesimo a certi livelli, e forse era meglio farlo partire dalla panchina.



Ma di fatto quello è il suo ruolo, perno davanti la difesa. Peccato che come dicevo io quand'era con noi ancora gli mancavano i tempi ed i ritmi del grande calcio. In primavera faceva la differenza, in prima squadra ancora no. Lo scorso anno aveva giocato buone partite, è vero, ma allo stesso tempo lo vedevi in difficoltà senza palla. 

E' un giocatore con indubbie qualità, ma deve maturare tantissimo prima di imporsi a certi livelli, lavorare duro anche per anni. Vedremo che carriera farà Bryan, ad oggi certezze che farà il De Rossi non ce ne stanno.


----------



## Principe (3 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma di fatto quello è il suo ruolo, perno davanti la difesa. Peccato che come dicevo io quand'era con noi ancora gli mancavano i tempi ed i ritmi del grande calcio. In primavera faceva la differenza, in prima squadra ancora no. Lo scorso anno aveva giocato buone partite, è vero, ma allo stesso tempo lo vedevi in difficoltà senza palla.
> 
> E' un giocatore con indubbie qualità, ma deve maturare tantissimo prima di imporsi a certi livelli, lavorare duro anche per anni. Vedremo che carriera farà Bryan, ad oggi certezze che farà il De Rossi non ce ne stanno.


Questo non significa che sia giusto cedere il prodotto più forte del tuo settore giovanile per 4 banane .


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo non significa che sia giusto cedere il prodotto più forte del tuo settore giovanile per 4 banane .



Sei milioni per uno con tre presenze in A non sono pochi. Io non lo avrei ceduto, ma la cifra è anche esagerata.


----------



## Principe (3 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sei milioni per uno con tre presenze in A non sono pochi. Io non lo avrei ceduto, ma la cifra è anche esagerata.



Giocatori di premier tipo chambers con mezza stagione in premier vengono venuti per più di 10 milioni di sterline , shaw dopo una stagione è stato pagato 30 milioni di sterline ...... 6 milioni di euro nel calcio di oggi sono noccioline.


----------



## madeinitaly (3 Ottobre 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma bastaaaaaa......Prendi un sacco di soldi per giocare a calcio vai in un paese civile in una squadra che domina da sempre il campionato e hai problemi di ambientamento???????
> Bamboccioni. .se credi nel tuo lavoro nelle tue possibilità e sei un professionista devi accettare anche la gavetta...ghanesi bosniaci e brasiliani vanno a giocare ovunque è ora che anche i giovani italiani calciatori si adeguino...valigia sempre pronta e via..senza lamentele..sennò a lavorare!!



10+


----------



## Heaven (3 Ottobre 2014)

Vi ricordo comunque che ha ancora *19 anni*, e gioca in un ruolo molto complicato, tempo per farsi rimpiangere ne ha tantissimo, e secondo me lo farà

se basta qualche partita per farsi bocciare ha fatto bene ad andarsene


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Giocatori di premier tipo chambers con mezza stagione in premier vengono venuti per più di 10 milioni di sterline , shaw dopo una stagione è stato pagato 30 milioni di sterline ...... 6 milioni di euro nel calcio di oggi sono noccioline.



Ma loro hanno esordito in prima squadra e poi la Premier e serie inferiori comprese, sono altro mondo. Cistante davvero s'è imposto solo in primavera e quindi la cifra non è ridicola per nulla, considerando che non si parla di un fenomeno. Verratti è stato pagato 10-12 ed è altro mondo.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma loro hanno esordito in prima squadra e poi la Premier e serie inferiori comprese, sono altro mondo. Cistante davvero s'è imposto solo in primavera e quindi la cifra non è ridicola per nulla, considerando che non si parla di un fenomeno. Verratti è stato pagato 10-12 ed è altro mondo.



Vero, ma aspetterei a dire che abbiamo fatto un affare d'oro cedendolo per 6 milioni. Magari si perde, magari non è nulla di che, magari esplode tra uno o 2 anni. Pensando al presente 6 milioni per un 19enne con 3 presenze in Serie A sono tanti, pensando al futuro ... boh, vedremo.


----------



## Penny.wise (3 Ottobre 2014)

chi vivrà vedrà, ma ad oggi abbiamo fatto un affarone, considerando che poi con quei soldi ci abbiamo comprato Jack

Cristante ha dei piedi buoni ma è troppo lento, speriamo che continui così e si riveli l'ennesimo pacco che sbolognamo in giro


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo non significa che sia giusto cedere il prodotto più forte del tuo settore giovanile per 4 banane .



Ometti che è giusto cedere chi ti obbliga a farlo, lui ha voluto esser ceduto a titolo definitivo, mica il Milan l'ha voluto vendere. In secondo luogo, se ti sembrano poche 6 mln di banane per uno che ha giocato si e no 100 minuti tra i professionisti, ah beh alzo le mani. Ovviamente solo il tempo sarà giudice, vedremo tra qualche anno chi sarà Cristante. Una cosa è però certa, ad oggi abbiamo venduto uno che avrebbe giocato poco e nulla, ma non perchè sia calimero, ma perchè ad oggi questo merita e a Lisbona si vede.


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Giocatori di premier tipo chambers con mezza stagione in premier vengono venuti per più di 10 milioni di sterline , shaw dopo una stagione è stato pagato 30 milioni di sterline ...... 6 milioni di euro nel calcio di oggi sono noccioline.



La differenza tra Shaw e Cristante, coetanei, sta nel fatto che l'inglese è stato venduto a quella cifra dopo due stagione da titolare in premier league ed essersi imposto a quei livelli, Cristante ha giocato 3 partite in serie A, nemmeno intere. Uno aveva giocato addirittura in nazionale maggiore, l'italiano manco in under 21. Dettagli ovviamente, vero?


----------



## numero 3 (3 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> chi vivrà vedrà, ma ad oggi abbiamo fatto un affarone, considerando che poi con quei soldi ci abbiamo comprato Jack
> 
> Cristante ha dei piedi buoni ma è troppo lento, speriamo che continui così e si riveli l'ennesimo pacco che sbolognamo in giro


Sull"affarone" mi permetto di dubitare questa cessione andava fatta a gennaio, adesso non abbiamo nessun giocatore di qualità a centrocampo visto l'infortunio di cristal van ginkel e il lento recupero di montolivo.


----------



## Penny.wise (3 Ottobre 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sull"affarone" mi permetto di dubitare questa cessione andava fatta a gennaio, adesso non abbiamo nessun giocatore di qualità a centrocampo visto l'infortunio di cristal van ginkel e il lento recupero di montolivo.



e se a Gennaio il Benfica non l'avesse più voluto? magari da noi non si sarebbe imposto in ogni caso, d'altronde gli sono sempre stati preferiti Poli e Muntari e De Jong è giustamente inamovibile..poi c'è da considerare che a noi servivano i soldi per un acquisto, che poi sia un ragionamento da barboni (specie per soli 6 milioni) sono d'accordo anch'io, ma così è..e con quei soldi ci abbiamo preso Bonaventura, che obbiettivamente appena arrivato si è subito dimostrato decisivo, è un giocatore poco appariscente ma che sa giocare a calcio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Ottobre 2014)

Bryan è andato quando si è confermato De Jong, essendoci anche il prossimo rientro di Montolivo, non lo si è reputato un buon mediano/mezzala, ma infatti il Benfica l'ha preso come regista. 
E' stata comunque una perdita per il Milan: per esempio il Benfica non avrebbe mai preso Muntari, Essien o Poli alla stessa cifra... ci hanno preso un giocatore che già adesso non è tanto peggio di quelli anche come mediano e ha solo 19 anni.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Ottobre 2014)

Titolare nel match Covilha-Benfica di coppa nazionale, vita 2-3 dal Benfica. Per Bryan un assist con un gran lancio
A 0:40


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erano contro una squadra di quale categoria scusate?


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Erano contro una squadra di quale categoria scusate?



Serie B portoghese


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Serie B portoghese



Ah beh, roba da Lega Pro qui in Italia insomma


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2014)

neanche in panchina ieri in CL il fenomeno


----------



## Aron (23 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> neanche in panchina ieri in CL il fenomeno



Io voglio bene a Cristante, ma si è creato un clima d'impazienza nei suoi confronti, a cui lui stesso ha creduto.
Come nei forum ci sono tifosi che lo volevano titolare al Milan, al tempo stesso ci sono amici, conoscenti e tifosi in cui si è imbattuto casualmente, che gli hanno detto più volte che lui deve giocare titolare. Lui può essere stato influenzato dai pareri di chi gli stava intorno e si è convinto di essere pronto per essere un titolare. 
Invece non lo è. Nemmeno al Benfica. Non mi stupirebbe che Inzaghi gli abbia detto di avere pazienza, che lo avrebbe coinvolto nel suo progetto ma in maniera graduale, e che Cristante abbia rifiutato.
Non significa che è un bidone, tutt'altro. 
Per me, nel peggiore dei casi, Cristante si affermerà come un buon giocatore (per intenderci, non penso che diventerà Pirlo e non penso che varrà quanto Cigarini), ma c'è troppa impazienza nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Io voglio bene a Cristante, ma si è creato un clima d'impazienza nei suoi confronti, a cui lui stesso ha creduto.
> Come nei forum ci sono tifosi che lo volevano titolare al Milan, al tempo stesso ci sono amici, conoscenti e tifosi in cui si è imbattuto casualmente, che gli hanno detto più volte che lui deve giocare titolare. Lui può essere stato influenzato dai pareri di chi gli stava intorno e si è convinto di essere pronto per essere un titolare.
> Invece non lo è. Nemmeno al Benfica. Non mi stupirebbe che Inzaghi gli abbia detto di avere pazienza, che lo avrebbe coinvolto nel suo progetto ma in maniera graduale, e che Cristante abbia rifiutato.
> Non significa che è un bidone, tutt'altro.
> Per me, nel peggiore dei casi, Cristante si affermerà come un buon giocatore (per intenderci, non penso che diventerà Pirlo e non penso che varrà quanto Cigarini), ma c'è troppa impazienza nei suoi confronti.



Solo il tempo lo dirà, ma io l'ho detto fin da subito che il ragazzo ha sbagliato a lasciare il Milan, doveva rimanere con noi e con pazienza avrebbe avuto i suoi spazi e sarebbe cresciuto.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> neanche in panchina ieri in CL il fenomeno



Nessuno l'ha definito fenomeno, mi pare


----------



## Aron (23 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Solo il tempo lo dirà, ma io l'ho detto fin da subito che il ragazzo ha sbagliato a lasciare il Milan, doveva rimanere con noi e con pazienza avrebbe avuto i suoi spazi e sarebbe cresciuto.



Ma sì, ha avuto troppa fretta. Ha 19 anni, Pirlo alla sua età era ancora al Brescia.
Rischia di bruciarsi.
Comunque non tutto il male vien per nuocere: non mi sorprenderei se a fine stagione il Milan e il Benfica si mettano d'accordo per farlo tornare alla base. Naturalmente è impensabile che il Milan paghi 6 milioni per riprenderlo, ma potrebbe dare un conguaglio più contropartite tecniche.


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma sì, ha avuto troppa fretta. Ha 19 anni, Pirlo alla sua età era ancora al Brescia.
> Rischia di bruciarsi.
> Comunque non tutto il male vien per nuocere: non mi sorprenderei se a fine stagione il Milan e il Benfica si mettano d'accordo per farlo tornare alla base. Naturalmente è impensabile che il Milan paghi 6 milioni per riprenderlo, ma potrebbe dare un conguaglio più contropartite tecniche.



Naaa, ormai il ragazzo ha fatto la sua scelta, inoltre il Benfica ha fatto un grosso investimento per le sue casse, ci proverà certamente per più di un anno a valorizzarlo, a meno che non chieda lui la cessione si farà in Portogallo almeno un triennio


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Ottobre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma sì, ha avuto troppa fretta. Ha 19 anni, Pirlo alla sua età era ancora al Brescia.
> Rischia di bruciarsi.
> Comunque non tutto il male vien per nuocere: non mi sorprenderei se a fine stagione il Milan e il Benfica si mettano d'accordo per farlo tornare alla base. Naturalmente è impensabile che il Milan paghi 6 milioni per riprenderlo, ma potrebbe dare un conguaglio più contropartite tecniche.



Ma non penso si bruci, anzi. Avrebbe potuto bruciarsi Scuffet andando all'Atletico, non Cristante al Benfica. Non a caso viene lasciato fuori per ora, non è ancora pronto e lo sanno, mica lo hanno preso per fare il titolare


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma non penso si bruci, anzi. Avrebbe potuto bruciarsi Scuffet andando all'Atletico, non Cristante al Benfica. Non a caso viene lasciato fuori per ora, non è ancora pronto e lo sanno, mica lo hanno preso per fare il titolare



Ma infatti il ragazzo è stato un acquisto per il futuro, si di lui hanno un progetto biennale per non dire triennale, loro lavorano cosi. A Lisbona hanno la pazienza di lavorare sui ragazzi, credete le cessioni a 20-30 milioni le facciano zac e tac? Li costruiscono sugli anni i giocatori. 

Certo se il ragazzo non ha avuto la pazienza di aspettare al Milan non so quanta ne avrà in Portogallo, tutta sta frenesia che lo contraddistingue non lo porterà lontano.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il ragazzo è stato un acquisto per il futuro, si di lui hanno un progetto biennale per non dire triennale, loro lavorano cosi. A Lisbona hanno la pazienza di lavorare sui ragazzi, credete le cessioni a 20-30 milioni le facciano zac e tac? Li costruiscono sugli anni i giocatori.
> 
> Certo se il ragazzo non ha avuto la pazienza di aspettare al Milan non so quanta ne avrà in Portogallo, tutta sta frenesia che lo contraddistingue non lo porterà lontano.



fa pensare, indipendentemente da quanto il ragazzo sia pronto e da quanto siano bravi a Lisbona ad aspettarlo, il fatto che non riusciva a imporsi quì e non ci riesce addirittura neanche in Portogallo.
poi magari si rivelerà fortissimo, ed è giusto che venga aspettato (anche se questo dipende dalle ambizioni di ogni squadra), ma ad oggi è palese quanto fosse presuntuoso da parte sua il voler giocare per forza.


----------



## Jino (24 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> fa pensare, indipendentemente da quanto il ragazzo sia pronto e da quanto siano bravi a Lisbona ad aspettarlo, il fatto che non riusciva a imporsi quì e non ci riesce addirittura neanche in Portogallo.
> poi magari si rivelerà fortissimo, ed è giusto che venga aspettato (anche se questo dipende dalle ambizioni di ogni squadra), ma ad oggi è palese quanto fosse presuntuoso da parte sua il voler giocare per forza.



Mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo, per me era inspiegabile questa sua impazienza, come lo erano i tifosi che lo chiedevano titolare perchè dava le piste a tizio e caio


----------



## runner (24 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo, per me era inspiegabile questa sua impazienza, come lo erano i tifosi che lo chiedevano titolare perchè dava le piste a tizio e caio



si in effetti lo spazio dato da Essien per esempio è stato il top dell' espressione atletica e tattica


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> fa pensare, indipendentemente da quanto il ragazzo sia pronto e da quanto siano bravi a Lisbona ad aspettarlo, il fatto che non riusciva a imporsi quì e non ci riesce addirittura neanche in Portogallo.
> poi magari si rivelerà fortissimo, ed è giusto che venga aspettato (anche se questo dipende dalle ambizioni di ogni squadra), ma ad oggi è palese quanto fosse presuntuoso da parte sua il voler giocare per forza.



Che fosse impaziente è tutto da dimostrare, com'è da dimostrare Sheva che voleva insegnare l'inglese ai figli e tutte le amenità che la dirigenza e la stampa "di regime" ha da sempre sparato attorno alle cessioni dei nostri giocatori.

Sta di fatto che coi soldi di Cristante è stato preso Bonaventura, così come coi soldi di Paloschi è stato preso Rami. Serviva un ulteriore acquisto e Cristante è stato sacrificato, ecco come la vedo io. Se poi secondo voi un 18enne va via e fa i capricci perchè non gioca titolare nel Milan, va bene così. 

PS: Non sta giocando nemmeno nel Benfica e non mi pare abbia chiesto la cessione.


----------



## Frikez (24 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma non penso si bruci, anzi. Avrebbe potuto bruciarsi Scuffet andando all'Atletico, non Cristante al Benfica. Non a caso viene lasciato fuori per ora, non è ancora pronto e lo sanno, mica lo hanno preso per fare il titolare


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che fosse impaziente è tutto da dimostrare, com'è da dimostrare Sheva che voleva insegnare l'inglese ai figli e tutte le amenità che la dirigenza e la stampa "di regime" ha da sempre sparato attorno alle cessioni dei nostri giocatori.
> 
> Sta di fatto che coi soldi di Cristante è stato preso Bonaventura, così come coi soldi di Paloschi è stato preso Rami. Serviva un ulteriore acquisto e Cristante è stato sacrificato, ecco come la vedo io. Se poi secondo voi un 18enne va via e fa i capricci perchè non gioca titolare nel Milan, va bene così.
> 
> PS: Non sta giocando nemmeno nel Benfica e non mi pare abbia chiesto la cessione.



non penso che Galliani l'abbia voluto vendere, specie per soli 6 miseri milioni, dopo avergli fatto la festa in tv per i 18 anni dai..abbiamo dimostrato di essere una società disposta a vendere i suoi campioni, ma quando le valutazioni sono al massimo o quasi, Cristante non aveva manco cominciato a farsi conoscere..il fatto che non stia giocando nel Benfica è relativo, è appena arrivato e quindi lo sa anche lui che in questo caso è normale aspettare, non penso il Benfica gli dica che non gioca perchè è scarso, se poi dovesse cambiar squadra ogni volta che lo mettono in panchina in 3 anni cambierebbe più squadre di Ibra e Balotelli messi insieme.

Cristante era anni che era con noi, magari non si impuntava per giocare ma sicuramente non sentiva fiducia intorno a lui, il problema è che non ha (ancora) dimostrato niente per poter essere titolare, anche le volte che ha giocato con noi ha fatto tutt'altro che sfracelli, quindi le panchine ci stanno tutte, almeno per il periodo rossonero, adesso non saprei, ma se chi lo vede tutti i giorni più lo staff e i dirigenti più i tifosi quando gioca più tanta altra gente reputa sia giusto panchinarlo e da ragione all'allenatore, allora è lui per primo che deve farsi due domande.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Ottobre 2014)

Non sta giocando al Benfica e non mi sembra di leggere di qualche dichiarazione contraria alla scelta dell'allenatore. Sarà che il chiedere di andare via dal Milan sia stata solo l'ennesima scusa per giustificare il budget a 0 euro da parte di Simply?


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2014)

Non gioca mai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non sta giocando al Benfica e non mi sembra di leggere di qualche dichiarazione contraria alla scelta dell'allenatore. Sarà che il chiedere di andare via dal Milan *sia stata solo l'ennesima scusa per giustificare il budget a 0 euro da parte di Simply?*


Ma certamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Novembre 2014)

ancora tribuna per lui nell'ultima di campionato


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Novembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non sta giocando al Benfica e non mi sembra di leggere di qualche dichiarazione contraria alla scelta dell'allenatore. Sarà che il chiedere di andare via dal Milan sia stata solo l'ennesima scusa per giustificare il budget a 0 euro da parte di Simply?


è claro,Cristante è stato venduto per prendere Bonaventura perchè spendere 6 milioni nel mercato estivo era troppo per noi.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Novembre 2014)

E' ancora presto per lui, per ora è il titolare in coppa nazionale, in campionato alterna panchina e tribuna, ma perchè in Portogallo si possono portare solo 7 giocatori in panca.


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' ancora presto per lui, per ora è il titolare in coppa nazionale, in campionato alterna panchina e tribuna, ma perchè in Portogallo si possono portare solo 7 giocatori in panca.



Si ma se fai panchina o tribuna in un campionato modesto come quello portoghese non mi sorprendo non giocassi in serie A  Forse non sono tutti scemi quelli che lo hanno allenato.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma se fai panchina o tribuna in un campionato modesto come quello portoghese non mi sorprendo non giocassi in serie A  *Forse non sono tutti scemi quelli che lo hanno allenato*.



Più o meno  non mi sembrano grandissimi allenatori che capiscano chissà cosa. La scorsa stagione è stata un disastro per tutti, difficile poter giudicare determinati giocatori. Quest'anno non si sa se Inzaghi l'avrebbe schierato o meno, sta di fatto che in campo vediamo spesso Essien, che per rendimento penso sia uno tra i peggiori centrocampisti di Serie A.

Vedendo il Benfica ultimamente, giocano con soli due centrocampisti in mezzo al campo, mi sembra improbabile che Cristante possa ritagliarsi di punto in bianco un ruolo da titolare, considerando che Perez e Samaris sono i titolari


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Più o meno  non mi sembrano grandissimi allenatori che capiscano chissà cosa. La scorsa stagione è stata un disastro per tutti, difficile poter giudicare determinati giocatori. Quest'anno non si sa se Inzaghi l'avrebbe schierato o meno, sta di fatto che in campo vediamo spesso Essien, che per rendimento penso sia uno tra i peggiori centrocampisti di Serie A.
> 
> Vedendo il Benfica ultimamente, giocano con soli due centrocampisti in mezzo al campo, mi sembra improbabile che Cristante possa ritagliarsi di punto in bianco un ruolo da titolare, considerando che Perez e Samaris sono i titolari



Se aveva tanta voglia di giocare avrebbe fatto meglio ad accettare una squadra di serie A in prestito, sicuramente avrebbe giocato di più, ma tant'è che il ragazzo mi sembra uno assai impaziente


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Novembre 2014)

50 minuti giocati in tre mesi. Non male. "ih ih ih ma io almeno gioco in gembionz XD XD XD".

E si è permesso pure di rifiutare un prestito secco,questo sedicente erede di Pirlo.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

qualcuno sa come se la sta cavando?? ha avuto modo di giocare un po di più??


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa come se la sta cavando?? ha avuto modo di giocare un po di più??



Lo stanno inserendo nel modo giusto, senza fretta... sta trovando sempre più spazio, è in crescita e forse alla prossima parte titolare per la squalifica di Samaris.. 

Pochi giorni fa su un giornale portoghese avevo letto una valutazione di uno suo scorcio di partita contro il National, la miglior partita da quando è al Benfica: "Bisogna annotarsi che è il tipo di giocatore che ragiona in campo, gioca sempre con la testa alta e mette la palla dove vuole, soprattutto con passaggi di "rottura" che aprono squarci nelle difese avversarie e che gli permettono di trovare i compagni in ottima posizione per segnare".


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Gennaio 2015)

incredibile come abbiamo venduto Cristante per pagare il biennale di Essien, e questa la storia di questo Milan negli ultimi anni vendendo i Thiago e cya per cose di "bilancio" (stipendi di Mexes e cya)


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Su di lui stanno facendo un lavoro simile a quello che fecero per Matic.


----------



## Djici (6 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Su di lui stanno facendo un lavoro simile a quello che fecero per Matic.



stanno facendo quello che dovevamo fare noi... anzi, da noi avrebbe pure meritato piu spazio di quello che sta avendo per ora... perche il nostro centrocampo e di una pochezza disarmante


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> stanno facendo quello che dovevamo fare noi... anzi, da noi avrebbe pure meritato piu spazio di quello che sta avendo per ora... perche il nostro centrocampo e di una pochezza disarmante



Al ragazzo è mancata la pazienza da noi, ora ce l'ha a Lisbona? Contento lui.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Al ragazzo è mancata la pazienza da noi, ora ce l'ha a Lisbona? Contento lui.



Sempre il solito discorso, ci è andato lui ma l'abbiamo un pò spinto noi, comunque al posto è arrivato Bonaventura per cui non c'è da arrabbiarsi.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2015)

Dai, non crediamo alla storia del "è voluto andare via."


----------



## Djici (7 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sempre il solito discorso, ci è andato lui ma l'abbiamo un pò spinto noi, comunque al posto è arrivato Bonaventura per cui non c'è da arrabbiarsi.



I soldi di cristante sono andati a bilancio. L esterno destro doveva arrivare con i soldi di Balotelli. Poi quando pure con Montolivo rotto non li hanno dato fiducia preferendo prendere giocatori in prestito oppure scarsoni come muntari essien poli... ce solo da capirlo


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Al ragazzo è mancata la pazienza da noi, ora ce l'ha a Lisbona? Contento lui.



dai il Milan aveva preso in PRESTITO SECCO un certo giocatore della stessa posizione e la stessa eta chiamato Van ginkel..

anche io che ho il Milan nella pelle me ne andava..


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai, non crediamo alla storia del "è voluto andare via."



gli hanno detto che non avrebbe mai giocato, ci credo che è voluto andare via..


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sempre il solito discorso, ci è andato lui ma l'abbiamo un pò spinto noi, comunque al posto è arrivato Bonaventura per cui non c'è da arrabbiarsi.



oddio..era meglio prendere Bonaventura e tenerci anche Crsitante...magari cedendo quel inutile e bollito di Essien... c'erano i soldi della cessione di balotelli cmq..


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> I soldi di cristante sono andati a bilancio. L esterno destro doveva arrivare con i soldi di Balotelli. Poi quando pure con Montolivo rotto non li hanno dato fiducia preferendo prendere giocatori in prestito oppure scarsoni come muntari essien poli... ce solo da capirlo



veramente monto si è fatto male nel giugno 2014 e i 3 citati da 3 giocavano già nel milan ... la verità è che cristante gioca poco niente anche in portogallo...ah ma là lo dosano nel modo giusto..si si certo...


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> veramente monto si è fatto male nel giugno 2014 e i 3 citati da 3 giocavano già nel milan ... la verità è che cristante gioca poco niente anche in portogallo...ah ma là lo dosano nel modo giusto..si si certo...



Sono convinto pure lui in Portogallo pensava di giocare di più, la verità è che ha giocato tanto quanto avrebbe fatto da noi. Ovvio ora non possa certo fare le bizze pure li al Benfica. 

Io lo stimo questo ragazzo, con pazienza secondo me da noi poteva fare bene, ma ripeto serviva pazienza che non ha avuto.


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono convinto pure lui in Portogallo pensava di giocare di più, la verità è che ha giocato tanto quanto avrebbe fatto da noi. Ovvio ora non possa certo fare le bizze pure li al Benfica.
> 
> Io lo stimo questo ragazzo, con pazienza secondo me da noi poteva fare bene, ma ripeto serviva pazienza che non ha avuto.



sono assolutamente d'accordo con te!!!
e aggiungo che le poche volte che l ho visto all opera primavera compresa non mi ha per niente entusiasmato


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Gennaio 2015)

Ha segnato nel match di coppa.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ha segnato nel match di coppa.



Bel gol?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Bel gol?



Tiro da fuori area con deviazione di un difensore


----------



## Dany20 (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sta giocando bene?


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sta giocando bene?



Sta giocando poco.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2015)

sta giocando poco ma sta giocando bene, da noi Essien che guadagna 5 volte Cristante sta giocando poco e male, anzi..


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Gennaio 2015)

La gente che gufa un ragazzino di 19 anni perché ha lasciato il Milan non la capisco... ancora poi a credere che non aveva pazienza  Insomma, gli ultimi anni di mercato non hanno insegnato niente.

Cristante non sarà mai un fenomeno o un campione, non sembra averne i colpi, ma inserito gradualmente (come fa il Benfica, ultimamente ha giocato titolare sia in CL che in campionato) è un giocatore che può dire la sua. E con le ciofeche che abbiamo noi a centrocampo, un posticino se lo sarebbe ritagliato.

Io sinceramente spero faccia bene, ma non per dare contro a Galliani che l'ha venduto (tanto ormai sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa), ma magari perchè una sua esplosione vorrebbe dire che forse non escono solo mediocri dalla nostra primavera.


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La gente che gufa un ragazzino di 19 anni perché ha lasciato il Milan non la capisco... ancora poi a credere che non aveva pazienza  Insomma, gli ultimi anni di mercato non hanno insegnato niente.
> 
> Cristante non sarà mai un fenomeno o un campione, non sembra averne i colpi, ma inserito gradualmente (come fa il Benfica, ultimamente ha giocato titolare sia in CL che in campionato) è un giocatore che può dire la sua. E con le ciofeche che abbiamo noi a centrocampo, un posticino se lo sarebbe ritagliato.
> 
> Io sinceramente spero faccia bene, ma non per dare contro a Galliani che l'ha venduto (tanto ormai sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa), ma magari perchè una sua esplosione vorrebbe dire che forse non escono solo mediocri dalla nostra primavera.



Cristante ha bisogno di anni prima di essere un giocatore di un certo livello, avrebbe avuto questo bisogno sia a Milano che a Lisbona.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai, non crediamo alla storia del "è voluto andare via."



Beh,la verità è quella.


----------



## O Animal (20 Agosto 2015)

In Portogallo dicono che quest'estate sia stato sondato da Inter, Juventus e Bologna ma che abbia detto di voler restare al Benfica..

Intanto quest'anno giocherà con Taarabt... Infortuni permettendo dato che entrambi sono in infermeria...


----------



## Renegade (20 Agosto 2015)

Questo qui mi piaceva. Se non altro gli avrei dato una possibilità. Spero esploda. Ha fatto bene a scappare. Meglio avere lui in campo che Muntari ed Essien. Ma avevamo un incapace ad allenare...


----------



## mèuris (20 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Questo qui mi piaceva. Se non altro gli avrei dato una possibilità. Spero esploda. Ha fatto bene a scappare. Meglio avere lui in campo che Muntari ed Essien. Ma avevamo un incapace ad allenare...


Mamma mia, sarebbe stato letteralmente oro colato, rispetto al centrocampo Ghanese  sinceramente, non capisco il bollarlo già come uno che non ha futuro, solo perché ha giocato poco, in una squadra che non è certo tra le peggiori d'Europa; capisco ancora molto meno chi, in altri lidi, su Internet, sbeffeggi lui e chi credeva (e crede)ancora in lui, con "CristanteCam" varie, appuntandosi i pochi minuti giocati in Portogallo. Nell Milan avrebbe potuto avere tranquillamente spazio e, personalmente, gli avrei dato molta fiducia, con garanzie di impiego costante. Sicuramente non avrebbe fatto peggio di quei centrocampisti che sono rimasti e che hanno giocato durante la stagione. Mi auguro che quest'anno possa trovare più spazio e che possa fare un'ottima carriera.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Agosto 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, sarebbe stato letteralmente oro colato, rispetto al centrocampo Ghanese  sinceramente, non capisco il bollarlo già come uno che non ha futuro, solo perché ha giocato poco, in una squadra che non è certo tra le peggiori d'Europa; capisco ancora molto meno chi, in altri lidi, su Internet, sbeffeggi lui e chi credeva (e crede)ancora in lui, con "CristanteCam" varie, appuntandosi i pochi minuti giocati in Portogallo. Nell Milan avrebbe potuto avere tranquillamente spazio e, personalmente, gli avrei dato molta fiducia, con garanzie di impiego costante. Sicuramente non avrebbe fatto peggio di quei centrocampisti che sono rimasti e che hanno giocato durante la stagione. Mi auguro che quest'anno possa trovare più spazio e che possa fare un'ottima carriera.



Ci servono giocatori per la nazionale, spero anch'io , da tifoso della Roma possa esplodere e diventare un bravo centrocampista


----------



## miticotoro (26 Settembre 2015)

Possibile trasferimento a gennaio al Toro che continua l'opera di svecchiamento della rosa. Oltre a lui a gennaio arriverà anche Jovic, che di anni ne ha 17


----------



## The P (26 Settembre 2015)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Possibile trasferimento a gennaio al Toro che continua l'opera di svecchiamento della rosa. Oltre a lui a gennaio arriverà anche Jovic, che di anni ne ha 17



Me lo auguro per lui, l'ho visto giocare tantissime volte in Primavera ed è un giocatore dalle qualità importantissime. Spero esploda, sarebbe un bene anche per la nazionale.


----------



## miticotoro (28 Settembre 2015)

L'agente di Cristante ha assistito ieri a Torino-Palermo per poi fermarsi a parlare con Cairo e Petracchi del trasferimento. 
Arrivova giugno, o magari già al mercato di gennaio per dargli sei mesi di ambientamento


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2015)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> L'agente di Cristante ha assistito ieri a Torino-Palermo per poi fermarsi a parlare con Cairo e Petracchi del trasferimento.
> Arrivova giugno, o magari già al mercato di gennaio per dargli sei mesi di ambientamento



Ma Cristante non era quello che in serie A non voleva giocare con una maglia diversa da quella del Milan?! 

Detto questo, molto dipenderà dal suo impiego da qui a Natale chiaramente.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Settembre 2015)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> L'agente di Cristante ha assistito ieri a Torino-Palermo per poi fermarsi a parlare con Cairo e Petracchi del trasferimento.
> Arrivova giugno, o magari già al mercato di gennaio per dargli sei mesi di ambientamento


Il Toro con Ventura, il bel mix tra giovani ed esperti e il gioco che pratica, sarebbe un'ottima soluzione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2015)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Possibile trasferimento a gennaio al Toro che continua l'opera di svecchiamento della rosa. Oltre a lui a gennaio arriverà anche Jovic, che di anni ne ha 17



Luka Jovic? Gran bel prospetto


----------



## miticotoro (30 Settembre 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Luka Jovic? Gran bel prospetto



Si lui, si dice che sia gia del toro, cartellino tra i 4 e i 5 milioni, che per un diciassettenne sono tanti.
Dalla Stella Rossa abbiamo già preso Maksimovic ed abbiamo un canale preferenziale con loro.
Da un paio di anni compriamo giocatori di prospettiva e nella prospettiva di farli diventare titolari nel biennio. Poi se esplodono prima tanto meglio. Quagliarella, Maxi e per certi versi anche Amauri fanno da chioccia a Bellotti, martinez, un domani jovic, Rosso e Troiano che si sta facendo le ossa in serie B


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2016)

È un "chi l'ha visto" pure a Palermo? L'uomo da champions


----------



## davoreb (4 Febbraio 2016)

A suo vantaggio ha l'età in quanto è ancora molto giovane ma per me dovrebbe andare in una squadra di Serie B dove ha il posto assicurato.


----------



## sion (4 Febbraio 2016)

questo si e' semplicemente montato troppo la testa


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> A suo vantaggio ha l'età in quanto è ancora molto giovane ma per me dovrebbe andare in una squadra di Serie B dove ha il posto assicurato.



E' ancora giovane è vero, ma intanto da quando ha lasciato il Milan per andare a fare il fenomeno sono già passati due anni di nulla totale. Accettare addirittura di andare in B sarebbe un bagno di umiltà che figurati se il ragazzo riesce ad accettare. Fosse rimasto al Milan, come io predicavo, avrebbe avuto i suoi piccoli spazi e sarebbe potuto crescere lo stesso. 

Come vi dico da anni, solo il tempo dirà se diventerà un De Rossi o un Baronio.


----------



## Baggio (4 Febbraio 2016)

Diventerà un Cristante, il che è molto molto peggio


----------



## Denni90 (5 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> A suo vantaggio ha l'età in quanto è ancora molto giovane ma per me dovrebbe andare in una squadra di Serie B dove ha il posto assicurato.



non gioca nel palermo quintultimo in classica che ha a cc due giocatori immondi... se non gioca un motivo c'è...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Febbraio 2016)

Godo. Spero che finisca la sua carriera in Lega Pro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Febbraio 2016)

Boh, comunque il calcio italiano gestisce molto male i suoi talentini,
ha tecnica e fisico, sappiamo che è lento e gioca un pò sotto ritmo, ma Montolivo stà dimostrando che anche un giocatore con queste caratteristiche se ben impostato tatticamente può rendersi utile davanti alla difesa.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Boh, comunque il calcio italiano gestisce molto male i suoi talentini,
> ha tecnica e fisico, sappiamo che è lento e gioca un pò sotto ritmo, ma Montolivo stà dimostrando che anche un giocatore con queste caratteristiche se ben impostato tatticamente può rendersi utile davanti alla difesa.



Però da quello che ricordo è ben più mobile di Montolivo, difatti può giocare pure da mezzala, anzi direi che è quello il suo ruolo migliore.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Boh, comunque il calcio italiano gestisce molto male i suoi talentini,
> ha tecnica e fisico, sappiamo che è lento e gioca un pò sotto ritmo, ma Montolivo stà dimostrando che anche un giocatore con queste caratteristiche se ben impostato tatticamente può rendersi utile davanti alla difesa.



Qua non c'è stato nessun errore nei confronti del ragazzo, andarsene è stata una sua scelta e la sta tutt'ora pagando.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Però da quello che ricordo è ben più mobile di Montolivo, difatti può giocare pure da mezzala, anzi direi che è quello il suo ruolo migliore.



Non confondiamo mobilità con ritmo di gioco, Cristante con noi giocava a ritmi inadeguati per la serie A, questa è la verità. Sarebbe con il tempo, il lavoro e la pazienza potuto crescere tanto con i nostri colori. Ha preferito andarse all'esterno a perdersi, convinto di fare il fenomeno.


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2016)

Domani lo danno titolare


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma Xabi Alonso neanche nel Palermo gioca?


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma Xabi Alonso neanche nel Palermo gioca?



Ne gioca una sì e una no. Nel Palermo quindicesimo. Mi sa che qualcosa non va...


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Sarei curiosissimo di vederlo con Iachini, allentatore preparatissimo che ha sempre fatto un grandissimo lavoro con le mezzali, non a caso Rigoni e Chochev fecero una grossa stagione con lui.


----------



## numero 3 (10 Agosto 2018)

Sono curioso di vederlo a Roma.
Secondo me non certo un fenomeno ma sarebbe stato utilissimo adesso.


----------



## sunburn (10 Agosto 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vederlo a Roma.
> Secondo me non certo un fenomeno ma sarebbe stato utilissimo adesso.



Vabbé col parco centrocampisti che abbiamo saremmo utilissimi anche tu e io.


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vederlo a Roma.
> Secondo me non certo un fenomeno ma sarebbe stato utilissimo adesso.



Per me no. Ha fatto poco o nulla dovunque ha giocato ( Milan benfica Palermo Pescara). Solo a Bergamo ha fatto bene ma il C'è gasp


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Dicembre 2018)

Alla fine zitto zitto questo sta crescendo bene, certo non è Pirlo, ma il suo lo fa eccome. Altro che i soliti profili top degli espertoni del forum sui talenti.


----------

